

"China Can Shut Down All The Telecom Gear It Sold To The US" - keegomaster
http://www.businessinsider.com/military-sources-china-could-shut-down-all-the-telecommunications-technology-it-sold-to-america-2012-6

======
peterbwf
Wow. If this is for real, this is unspeakably bad but not exactly unexpected.
Time to disrupt! Vote with your $$$! Even more reason to look at the origin of
everything you buy and avoid Chinese goods at all costs.

Is there really an alternative other than a boycott of Chinese goods to send a
clear signal that this isn't going to fly?

